# Project Antihero - Deadpool



## Arcis Modz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Its time for a new project. And this time, no more scratch build. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 This will be my first tower mod. Hope everything goes well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I saw the trailer of deadpool movie and its a comedy action which i like. So for this build, i thought of making deadpool as the theme.



First of all, I would like to say thanks to Thermaltake for giving me such opportunity to mod a *Suppressor F51 no window *(which i choose)*.*

I forgot to take photos of the case when it is still in "one piece" coz, I'll be honest, I was so excited to mod the case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The case it self has lots of potential. Lots of space for custom LCS, sound absorbing material, well lets just say that it is a "feature rich" tower case. For more info on this case, check out this link: - http://www.thermaltake.com/Chassis/Mid_Tower_/Suppressor/C_00002676/F51_No_Window/design.htm







*Table of Contents:*

Hardware List      -

Sketch/Plan         -

Mod                     -


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hardware List*



*SPECS:*

CPU: Intel i5 4690k
MoBo: -

RAM: -
GPU: -

SSD: -

PSU: Thermaltake PSU

CASE: Supressor F51





*WATER COOLING: - *http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/cooler.aspx

Thermaltake Pacific RL360 Radiator
Thermaltake Pacific RL240 Radiator
Thermaltake Pacific P1 Black D5 Pump w/ Silent Kit
Thermaltake Pacific W1 CPU Water Block
Thermaltake Fittings
Thermaltake PETG

*FANS: - *http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/cooler.aspx
Thermaltake Riing 12 LED Red
Thermaltake Riing 14 LED Red


*MODS AND MISC: - *https://www.facebook.com/arcismodz

Arcis Sleeved Cables

Arcis Cable Combs

Arcis Led strips


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 26, 2015)

*Sketch/Plan*


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 26, 2015)

*Mod On*




















FILL PORT and BLEED PORT done




Deadpool Sword


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 27, 2015)

case modding start.... (tower case, please be good to me. im a virgin in this. LOOL)


Last picture of F51 being in "one piece".























removing the sound absorbing material and side panel cut..


----------



## FireFox (Aug 27, 2015)

Last pic a knife?


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 27, 2015)

im gonna kill my self for destroying a wonderful case.  LOOOL


----------



## Arcis Modz (Aug 31, 2015)

MoBo tray cut into 2 pieces.











making holes for fittings in the side panel


----------



## Arcis Modz (Sep 11, 2015)

this project is put on hold for 2 weeks. will be back next week. for now, some photos of the current status of this project.



did some test fit. this what will the psu and rad will look like under the shroud.







back panel.





right side panel with the small window and some fittings





this what it looks like with the pump. mobo tray and hdd bay was but to give access on the lcs part below the psu shroud... i tried it so many times to put my hands in there and its hard to work in it but.. oh well... for the sake of aesthetic and mod.


----------



## Arcis Modz (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys, its been awhile.
small update for this project.


After a looooooong break. Back to modding. Light mod first to bring back the intensity..

doing some cutting on the front panel.


----------



## Arcis Modz (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally, time for an update.

prepin the acrylic





cut by scrollsaw


































































next update.
custom drive bay res.


----------



## Arcis Modz (Oct 12, 2015)

UPDATE INCOMING............

*Hi guys.
its been awhile since my last post.*

*Custom Bay Res in the making.*






















*Guess what is this for???  *















*Top panel cutting.*


----------



## Arcis Modz (Nov 15, 2015)

hey guys, its been a month since my last post. sorry for that.
i was so busy on the biggest event here in PH.
a small update for this build.


----------

